# is it possible to have one big UK meet up ?



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

would be great fun !


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't live in the UK but i know dog meets are usually loads of fun. I think it would be a great thing to look forward to once the weather is nice


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

it would be fun. but it would be travelling for most people x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

it would be a lot of travelling for some people i agree we need one large doggie friendly centre lol


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

i think if we have it some where central that would be easier. find a big doggy friendly hall to rent and have a big chi meet up.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

yep lik a big village hall or a big park or something central would be a good idea but not for my Hope lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

why not Hope? 
yeah a hall would be great. like a big chi party  cool!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha because by the time its organised she'll be all fat and podgey lol id just bring Fifi & Tiny or Kiki dependning on the time lol


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

how come not hope ? is she expecting ? x


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

awh bless. well lets see if any one else thinks this is a good idea. other wise it will be a big meet up with a grand total of 3 hehe.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

yes lol i made a thread for her last weeks shes around 3/4 weeks pregnant now if its all succesfull lol x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha at this rate yep lol


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

i saw a chihuahua meet on this video, and now im obsesed with meeting other peoples chihuahuas and i want pixie to meet some too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHX2xul3WEk


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

nothing wrong with 3 people lol. still loads of chis to meet  x


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

hehe. better than no chi's to meet


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

that sounds a great idea, i would come


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd come too!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake has already suggested this and we have 5 so far interested, this is his post

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=46798

So hopefully we can get some more people interested and then we can arrange a central point for us all.

Deme x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

that would be lovely if Rache & Trcaey went id definately have to take Fifi! Lol x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

It would be like a little family reunion too! lol. x


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

just came accross this thread! i would love to meet! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haah yep lol! Rache id have to bring Tiny if he was feeling happy enugh i dont know how he'd react to so many little dogs lol x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

It could help him overcome his nervousness a little x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

hopefully lol hesok with my girls and other but hes the only one i wudnt trust off of a lead and is nervous around new people for a while poor little guy lol x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy would come  heading over to the other thread!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

If a UK meet up does happen I'd love to bring bella, well have her back after July 14th 2010.

I will keep and eye out  to see if one does happen.


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

That would be amazing!
I live in kent but I am willing to travel miles for one!!
I have seriously been thinking of organizing one myself


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

If a uk meetup is arranged, Maisie and Pip would love to be there


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

i really want a big uk meetup, but im not sure if i would be able to travel for ages, but if anything like 2/3 hours away than why not lol


----------

